# Cloned Motherboards



## Gigacore (Apr 19, 2007)

Source: *www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/65

There are several motherboards that are not manufactured, rather they are bought from another manufacturer and have their tag sticked to them, as it happens to those from Amptron, Alton, Aristo and Matsonic. Matsonic used to sell their board under the brand "Eurone. All those "manufacturers" buy boards from ECS (EliteGroup Systems), which is one of the largest motherboard manufacturers in the world and is also the owner of the brand PCChips, one of the most popular motherboard manufacturer in developing countries because of their low prices. 

ECS says they use the brand PCChips for their boards for the low-end PC market, while the boards sold under the brand ECS have better quality control. However, several ECS and PCChips motherboards are simply identical. 

For example, if you buy an ECS K7SOM+ motherboard in the belief you are making a better deal than buying one from PCChips you are mistaken, for that motherboard is actually the M810DLU from PCChips. Similarly, if you an MS9138E from Matsonic you will be really taking home an M925 from PCChips.

We compiled two tables showing the correspondence of the most popular cloned motherboards on the market today. Notice that that table is far from being thorough, being just a fast guide to be used when buying a low cost motherboard. 

Socket 478 (Intel Processors) 

ECS	
PCChips	
Matsonic	
Amptron	
Chipset

P4IBASD V3.X	
M902LU v3.0	
MS9047C	 	
Intel 845D

P4S5A	
M930LMR	 	 	
SiS 645

P4S5A/DX 	
M930ALU v5.x	 	 	
SiS 645DX

P4S5MG/651+	
M935ALU v5.1B	 	 	
SiS 651

P4S5MG/GL 	
M935LU v5.1B (M935DELR)	 	 	
SiS 650GL

P4S5MG/GL+ 	
M935MLU5	 	 	
SiS 650GL

P4S8AG	
M947	 	 	
SiS 648

P4VMM2	 	
MS9138D	 	
VIA P4M266

P4VMM2 v3.1	
M925 ALMU (M925LU v3.x)	
MS9138E	
XP4-925ALU	
VIA P4M266

P4VXAS2 v2.X	 	
MS9107C	 	
VIA P4X266A

P4VXASD2 v5.X	
M922 v5.0	 	 	
VIA P4X333

P4VXASD2+ 	
M922LU v5.0	
MS9147C	
XP4-922LU 	
VIA P4X333




Socket A (AMD Processors)


ECS	
PCChips	
Matsonic	
Amptron	
Chipset

M825LU v3.x	 	
K7-825LU v.3.1 	
VIA KM266

K7S7AG 	
M847	 	 	
SiS 746

K7SEM v3.0	
M810L v7.1C	 	
K7-810CLM4 	
SiS 730S

K7SOM+	
M810DLU	 	
K7-810DLM4 	
SiS 730D

K7VMM	
M825LMU	 	 	
VIA KM266

K7VTA3 V2.X	 	
MS8137C+	 	
KT266A

K7VTA3 V7.0	 	
MS8167C	 	
K


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 20, 2007)

looks like an age old post! all those chipsets mentioned are obsolete now!! 

btw, i had a pcchips m810lr board.... and flashed the bios of a k7s5a ECS board for some tweaking.. and its still working flawlessly at my uncles place! actually we'd be interested if more recent chipset board ripoffs are posted!


----------

